# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μικρού μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Χρώμα χαλινου Μπατζι

## orion

Ερώτηση: τα Μπατζι όταν γερνάνε αλλάζουν Χρώμα χαλινου; Δηλ ένα αρσενικό με μπλε χαλινο δηλ μπορεί να γίνει καφέ και να μοιάζει θηλυκό;

----------


## kostas0206

Δεν νομιζω να αλλαζει κατι! Τουλαχιστον δεν το εχω ξαναακουσει!

----------


## vicky_ath

Μία τέτοια αλλαγή στο χρώμα του χαλινού μπορεί να συμβεί όταν υπάρχει ένα σοβαρό πρόβλημα υγείας. 
Στο άρθρο Budgie: το κοινό παπαγαλάκι (Melopsittacus Undulatus) θα δεις ότι μπορεί να συμβεί κάτι τέτοιο!

Βέβαια με την πάροδο του χρόνου δεν το έχω ξανακούσει...

----------

